# From TT to BMW E46 M3



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Has anyone made this move ?

If so how different would you say they where in terms of being used to running a TT on a day to day basis ?

Thanks


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

johnwx has.

i've been looking at this option for the future, but i guess options will change by then.

main things which are more expensive:
-insurance
-service / inspection 
- tyres


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm after info in terms of ride quality, engine reliability and just day to day stuff, i have driven may before but not for a week or so.

I know they drink petrol and love tyres :roll:

I do find they look a little dated though now :?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hmm... i know what you mean
they are very subtle.
if i walked or drove passed a nice gleaming one, i do think inside and wish.

fuel consumption i believe isn't too bad if cruising.

but i do know what you mean looking dated. but to me another classic. 
with the new 3 series out, it does make it look dated outside and in, which makes me think of other options


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Has anyone made this move ?
> 
> If so how different would you say they where in terms of being used to running a TT on a day to day basis ?
> 
> Thanks


If you need fast coupe with low fuel consumption and nice design, take BMW 335d Coupe with M package. Maybe I will order that one too instead of TT-S, because car is awesome... much more fun to drive than A5...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't do oil burners..

my options are M3 E46 or a V8 something..


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Don't do oil burners..
> 
> my options are M3 E46 or a V8 something..


Also E92 335i with M-package is better option than E46 M3...


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I done it the other way around.
I sold when i ordered my mkII, just before the 3 year warranty ran out as it costs about Â£1200 per year to extend it. I bought a 225 to tide me over the 7 months I waited for the TT.
They are a great car,I had no problems at all with mine.They do like a drink but so does my 3.2.Insurance was more than double what I pay now though.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Insurance and servicing/parts is a killer, tyres arent that much more expensive than what you pay for the TT, but depends on wheel size obviously.

A very comfortable and reliable car but as you say its looking rather dated these days. I found the interior to be a bit of a step backwards from the TT but the exhaust note makes up for that.

Dont think it will matter to you but its a bit more spacious in the back compared to the TT. Another downside is that you can almost be certain that its been ragged.

Personally I agree totally with Shakal, the new 335 diesel or petrol m sport is a nicer car.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

19" Tyres can be expensive, expect rears to last about 8000 miles, less if you turn the traction control off. On a journey I used to get 28-30mpg if I stuck to the speed limit. I would say I averaged 22, but if you press the loud pedal expect low teens or less. Servicing is kind of what you would ecpect, get yourself a good indy if the car is out of warranty.
The E46 is a perfectly good day to day car, though the ride can be a bit hard, its like anything other car, if you treat it well it should do the same in return. Make sure any recalls have been done and you get a service history and check the rear springs which are a weakness. Coil packs can give trouble, but not as bad as the TT. Certainly a better car than the TT, much more power, better handling and a lot more fun.
Prices are dropping considerably, so you could get a bargain.


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Jaayde,

In my opinion the M3 is a truely awsome car and power wise a big step up from my previous 3.2 dsg TT.

I have had the car 11 months and as it is still under warranty have had no expense other than an oil service that was Â£256.

Running cost wise a am getting 23-24mpg and although the car has gone from 6k to 15k miles in my ownership, it is still on its original tyres, although it will probably need a whole set later this year.

Hope that helped.

dave


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

dave_uk said:


> Jaayde,
> 
> In my opinion the M3 is a truely awsome car and power wise a big step up from my previous 3.2 dsg TT.
> 
> ...


I have been down this road with an E46 M3 a while back, around this time in 2007. the last time after many test drives i bottled it as i would have had to sell the TT (my pride and joy).

What i would really like to do is take an M3 on a track day because there is only so much you can do with a salesmen in the seat next to you. I think that will almost be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had a Mk i TT then later a an e46 m3.

E46M3 is still a very good car for driving. Eons better than a TT in dynamic terms, but also a lot more costly when new. M3 not that hard on it's tyres, unless doing hard track work, in which case the brakes will give up before the tyres. To get an M3 on full song and on or near its limits, puts considerations like interior design in shade. They are still well built.

3.0d BMWs are actually harder on rear tyres cos of torque, and fronts cos of extra weight. <10,000miles from the expensive 255/35/18s PS2 is usual.

Servicing can get costly with an M3 on higher mileages, which is why it is important to find a loved example. Most are enthusiast-owned, some have just been around town pottered, so it is inaccurate to say they have all been ragged....and of course the car was designed and engineered to be driven hard. So long as serviced and mantained properly that should not be an issue. There was as issue with earlier e46 M3s suffering catastrophic engine failiures, but majority of these would have happened by now, and/or been fixed under warranty.

That is why a valid history is essential.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Agree with everything Gary has said.

Some more information here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

I think BMW has just reduced the cost of their extended warranties on M3's - I believe they are around Â£780, provided that the car's mileage is less than 60,000.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> I had a Mk i TT then later a an e46 m3.
> 
> E46M3 is still a very good car for driving. Eons better than a TT in dynamic terms, but also a lot more costly when new. M3 not that hard on it's tyres, unless doing hard track work, in which case the brakes will give up before the tyres. To get an M3 on full song and on or near its limits, puts considerations like interior design in shade. They are still well built.
> 
> ...


So would you say it was a worth while change ?

I've decided i can live with an average interior if i can have a reliable powerful car and fun car.

What about manual vs SMG ? Haven't had a chance to test drive the SMGII box yet, my local dealers don't currently have any SMG's :?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I tried an M3, it was the SMG that put me off, i hated it. Have always had manual cars and after driving that it will be a while before I try another semi.

You replacing your other motor or the TT??


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've read SMG is the way to go for most for an M3, albeit there will be always manual lovers.

the SMG takes time to get used to i have read, but the rewards are great when mastered.

but i take the above point, looking dated against the new one and from current TT


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Mk i TT then later a an e46 m3.
> ...


Deffo worthwhile. Get a CS - they were all manual.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

*elrao - * Not sure yet mate, thinking about changing things up. Been thinking about it for a while now :?

*garyc - * I'm linking the sound of the CS..

*p1tse - *Not to bothered about the dated part. Its certainly more of drivers car so for that i would be willing put a hold on the looks for now. Thats not to say i wouldn't be modify it :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

creme de le creme e46 m3 came in SMG only (i think)

modding the m3 can be expensive, but if i were to mod one, i would go towards thorney motorsport.

the CLS has loads of trick bits.

beware of earlier models, pre facelift i think 2002 area, as the vanos system is weaker.

try look for a 2003+


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> creme de le creme e46 m3 came in SMG only (i think)
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

missed that bit

i've seen some mod std m3 with a cls air box, but yikes, check the cost on that airbox.

would you go FI? as that would be awesome


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

3.6 Twin Turbo =    :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

If you sell the TT Jay then let me know, I am very tempted to go back to a coupe when the time comes to part with the 911 and free up some cash. I'd likely have all the bits off you too 

Would be good to see your TT before you make a switch (can take you for a spin in the 911 too), esp. as you are just down the road!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

*p1tse -* The csl airbox is around Â£900 i think but a full exhaust is not to bad.

What is FI ?

*Rob -* I will deffo let you know as it would be nice to see it go to a nice home  ..

I'll deffo take you up on that offer for a spin in that weapon of yours :twisted:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> *p1tse -* The csl airbox is around Â£900 i think but a full exhaust is not to bad.
> 
> What is FI ?
> 
> ...


FI = Forced Induction

My car has been nicknamed the millenium falcon by my mates LOL, alledgedly one the same as mine has clocked a 3.24 0-60 time


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

elrao said:


> FI = Forced Induction
> 
> My car has been nicknamed the millenium falcon by my mates LOL, alledgedly one the same as mine has clocked a 3.24 0-60 time


  FI is that way forward...

3.2  now that is quick


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

csl airbox conversion for e46 m3, at Â£3400!!!

http://www.ca-automotive.co.uk/single_p ... yMDg3.html

FI, is forced induction. 
there are some awesome kits out there for a strap on supercharger.
i.e. ESS
http://www.ca-automotive.co.uk/products ... 3OQ==.html

at not much more than a csl conversion airbox.

with the above and decent stopping power, you'll be saying bye bye to most cars on the road and still have room for 4 adults and luggage ;-)

some vids on there and youtube with m3 FI'd, and oh my god....sweeeeet


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Jay

Also good to know the car has come from a good home!

Not sure that the 3.24 is a proven or a theoretical, but it is definitely down around the 3.5 mark, actually quite scary changing gears in anger!


----------

